# Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !



## zammut (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mir vor kurzem ein Lund 1650 Rebel XL zugelegt.

Bei uns am Stausee sind "nur" E-Motoren erlaubt. Habe mir wegen der größe und dem hohen Leergewicht des Bootes direkt den Minn Kota Terrova 80 Lb (24 Volt) Motor zugelegt. 

Versorgen wollte ich den Motor mit zwei 12 Volt 278 Ah Deep Cycle AGM Akkus (Zu 24 Volt in Reihe geschaltet). Gesagt getan!

Batterien bestellt, ins Boot gewuchtet (ja gewuchtet!!! ein so ne Batterie wiegt schlappe 70 Kg), verkabelt und ab auf´s Wasser. 

Musste die Batterien ins Bug einbauen weil dort der größte Stauraum ist. 

Auf dem See dann das böse erwachen: Das Boot ist Buglastig wie hulle #q Durch die 140 Kg Batterien im Bug liegt das Boot mit dem Heck teilweise nicht mehr auf der Wasseroberfläche auf. Selbst wenn zwei Personen im Heck stehen!!! Sieht erstmal doof aus und der Bugmotor steuert deswegen viel zu sensiebel.

Meine Idee: Boot zu Lund nach Holland bringen, Staufächer hinten vergrößern lassen und die Batterien da einbauen. 

Nächste Probelem: Laut Techniker bei Lund sind nicht alle Staufächer im Boot für solche schweren Batterien ausgelegt. Grade bei der fahrt kann sich wohl das Aluminium verziehen! Er hat mir direkt Lithium Akkus ans Herz gelegt. 

Mein Vorhaben jetzt: Die schweren 278 Ah Deep Cycle AGM Akkus wieder zurück zum Händler schicken, dafür dann zwei Rebelcell 24V 50 Ah Lithium-Ionen-Akkus bestellen. Eine 50 Ah soll laut Hersteller mindestens so Leistungsstark wie eine 110Ah AGM Batterie sein. Davon dann zwei Parallel geschaltet ( 2x 24 Volt 50 Ah = 24 Volt 100 Ah) und ich sollte auch meine tatsächlichen 220 Ah Leistung haben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?? #c#c#c

Bestht die Möglichkeit die zwei Parallelgeschalteten Rebelcell 24V 50 Ah Lithium-Ionen-Akkus an zwei 24 Volt Ladegeräte anzuschließen ohne die Parallelschaltung trennen zu müssen? 

Oder gibt es vielleicht eine ganz andere Alternative?


Dankeeeeeeeee #h


----------



## Forester FXT (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Brauchst du wirklich 550 AH an Board ? 

Ich habe 2*80 und eine 105 AH das Reicht locker für 1-2 Tage...  

Okay habe ja nur 12 Volt aber mal 2....    

Es gibt doch 24 Volt Rebelcell  zu kaufen...

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Moto...e/Rebelcell-Lithium-Akku-24V-50AH--13554.html

2 Stück gleich 200 AH und 2000 Euro :-(


----------



## Frank aus Lev (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*



zammut schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mein Vorhaben jetzt: Die schweren 278 Ah Deep Cycle AGM Akkus wieder zurück zum Händler schicken, dafür dann zwei Rebelcell 24V 50 Ah Lithium-Ionen-Akkus bestellen. Eine 50 Ah soll laut Hersteller mindestens so Leistungsstark wie eine 110Ah AGM Batterie sein. Davon dann zwei Parallel geschaltet ( 2x 24 Volt 50 Ah = 24 Volt 100 Ah) und ich sollte auch meine tatsächlichen 220 Ah Leistung haben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?? #c#c#c
> 
> ...


Also ich habe seit Samstag eine Rebelcell 24 Volt 50 Ah in gebrauch und muss sagen ich bin Begeistert.
Hatte sie mir hier in Holland bestellt, weil sie auf die schnelle in D nicht Lieferbar war.
Mein Boot ist auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, ein doppelwandiges GFK Quicksilver 505 open mit 75 PS AB und einigen Festeibauten. Hatte vorher zwei Nagelneue 12 Volt AGM mit 110 Ah.
Der Bugmotor ist der Neue Minn Kota 24 Volt 80 Lbs I-Pilot Link Riptide Terrova BT.
Am Samstag waren wir mit zwei Mann von circa 9.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Zwischendurch  geschleppt, ganz viel geankert und immer wieder kurze spot Wechsel. Am  Ende des Tages zeigte die Rebelcell immer noch 87 Prozent an. Gestern sind (ohne die Batterie zu laden, also mit den 87 %) um 9.00 Uhr raus und waren gegen 13.00 Uhr wieder im Hafen. Geschleppt haben wir circa 4 Km und zwischendurch immer wieder die Spot Lock Funktion genutzt. Als ich das Boot leer geräumt habe, zeigte mir die Batterie 75% an. Also ich bin bis jetzt hell auf Begeistert, wenn man vom Ladegerät absieht. 
Durch die kurze Ladezeit von 4 - 5 Stunden, wurde in dem Ladegerät ein  Lüfter eingebaut. Diesen empfinde ich als sehr Laut. Wenn ich die  Batterie Nachts laden würde, wäre das Geräuch von dem Lüfter schon  störend


----------



## allegoric (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Was mich bei den Lithium  Akkus stören würde, dass man die nicht während der Fahrt laden kann wie bei AGM oder Blei-Gel, sondern nur mit den speziellen Ladegeräten. Ich komme mit meinem Boot zusammen mit dem Verbrenner gar nicht in die Lage, dass ic hdas Boot raushieven muss und extern laden. Das bleibt den ganzen Urlaub drin und fertig. So eine Lösung wäre nicht schlecht für diese Sorte von Akkus.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

24 volt kann man eh nicht laden ohne Wandler 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zammut (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit Samstag eine Rebelcell 24 Volt 50 Ah in gebrauch und muss sagen ich bin Begeistert.
> Hatte sie mir hier in Holland bestellt, weil sie auf die schnelle in D nicht Lieferbar war.
> Mein Boot ist auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht, ein doppelwandiges GFK Quicksilver 505 open mit 75 PS AB und einigen Festeibauten. Hatte vorher zwei Nagelneue 12 Volt AGM mit 110 Ah.
> Der Bugmotor ist der Neue Minn Kota 24 Volt 80 Lbs I-Pilot Link Riptide Terrova BT.
> ...




Das klingt sehr gut! Ich habe auch den 2017er Minn Kota Terrova 24 Volt 80 BT. Will mit dem Boot mindestens 6-8 Stunden bei ca. 3,5 Km/h schleppen KÖNNEN ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass mir der Saft ausgeht. Wollte mir erst drei der Rebelcell 24 Volt 50 Ah kaufen, jetzt wenn ich das hier so von dir lese sollten zwei doch locker reichen |supergri Danke für die Info :vik:


----------



## Frank aus Lev (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Ich habe zwar noch nicht so lange geschleppt, aber das sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. 
Vielleicht solltest du es erstmal mit einer versuchen, denn 1000 EUR mit dem Ladegerät sind ja auch kein Pappenstiel. 
Ich sehe das gerade auf dem Handy nicht, aber von wo kommst du, oder wo gehst du Angeln?
Ich bin in Holland unterwegs, nur für den Fall das du sie mal live erleben möchtest. 
Wenn das was für dich wäre, schick mir einfach eine PN. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oettingerlocke (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*



zammut schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


--------------------------
Das Du eine Entladeüberwachung/elektronik  für die LI - Akku`s benötigst weisst Du...oder ?  Genau so eine Ladeüberwachung/elektronik.  Zu Tief entladen... gehen die in den Sondermüll...weil...zerstört.... Ladespannung überschritten...fliegen dir die Dinger um die Ohren...bzw.  setzen deine Bude in brand.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Die Rebelcell hat eine eingebaute BSM. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mlkzander (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

BMS............


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Sorry schreiben lerne ich noch.   Danke für die Korrektur . 
Aber BSM hört sich auch gut an. 


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mlkzander (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

bei 2x100 AH zu 24V  hast du 100AH (nutzbar etwa 85AH) was wohl für 5 std schleppen gut reichen sollte

natürlich gibt es 29,2 V Ladegeräte um 24V Lifeypo akkus zu laden

ich benutze seit jahren lifeypo akkus, für echo, kühlschrank, e-motoren, standheizung und als starterbatterie auf dem boot, mit und ohne BMS, 
einzig die starterbatterie habe ich mit BMS, über/tiefentladeschutz und BT datenabfrage

auch ohne BMS wirst du sie noch vererben können, ich entlade bis maximal 11.8 V, was 23.6V bei 2en bedeuten würde (es reicht also eine einfache spannungsanzeige die man auf knopfdruck per tatser kurz anschaltet und abliest....

günstiger und leichter gibt es keinen mobilen gespeicherten strom


----------



## goldfisch12 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*



mlkzander schrieb:


> BMS............



Battery management system (BMS)
Ist eine elektronische SCHUTZSchaltung, die einerseits das Überladen der einzelnen Zellen verhindert, andererseits dafür sorgt, dass die einzelnen Zellen vollständig geladen werden.


----------



## freibadwirt (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Hallo
in den nächsten Tagen kommt eine 24 V 100 ah Batterie von Rebecell auf den Markt. Bin am überlegen mir die zuzulegen mein Torqeedo hat meine AGMs innerhalb von 3 Jahren gekillt.#d#d#d#q
Andreas


----------



## Frank aus Lev (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*



zammut schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut! Ich habe auch den 2017er Minn Kota Terrova 24 Volt 80 BT. Will mit dem Boot mindestens 6-8 Stunden bei ca. 3,5 Km/h schleppen KÖNNEN ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass mir der Saft ausgeht. Wollte mir erst drei der Rebelcell 24 Volt 50 Ah kaufen, jetzt wenn ich das hier so von dir lese sollten zwei doch locker reichen |supergri Danke für die Info :vik:


Ich habe gestern mal einen extrem Test gemacht. 
Ich bin voll beladen mit 4 Personen circa 15 Minuten bei Stufe 10 gefahren, ich kam dabei auf eine Geschwindigkeit von 5,4 km/h mit Wind und relativ wenig Strömung. In diesen 15 Minuten hat die Rebelcell 20% von ihrem Ladezustand laut Anzeige verloren. 

Wollte das nur noch mitteilen, vielleicht ja für den ein oder anderen Interessant. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasK (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Ich speise meine 55 Lb Motor auch mit einer Rebecell 12/55 Batterie und bin begeistert, der Amperemeter zeigt Verbrauch zwischen 6 und 42A währen der Fahrt. IM Normabetrieb Ankerfunktion und Platzwechsel  liegt der Akku am Ende des Angetags noch über 50% nach 7 -8 Stunden, allerdings fahre ich nie Vollgas, Boot wiegt 1oookg.An einer Möglichkeit über den AB den Akku zu laden arbeite ich noch.
Vorsicht man kann diese Akkus nicht Reihe schalten, 
Mfg


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. September 2017)

*AW: Der richtige Akku -> Hilfeeeee !*

Schön zu hören das auch andere sehr zufrieden sind, aber ich würde die Batterie nicht versuchen über den Motor zu laden.
Die Ladezyklen werden dadurch deutlich herab gesetzt.

1000Kg und dann 55Lbs? Das ist mal eine Ansage. Wie verhält sich das denn bei Wind?
Ich schätze mein Boot auf etwas unter 1000 Kg gesamt, aber mit den 80 Lbs bin ich gerade eben noch so richtig bedient. Weniger dürften es bei Wind nicht sein.

Wo fährst du denn mit deinem Boot Angeln?

Kannst mir auch eine PN schicken.


----------

